# Diapers for tortoises?



## Grace-Sophia (Jul 24, 2021)

Hi all, 
So I ran into somthing yesterday while scrolling through Etsy, someone is making tortoise diapers, my question is would it be okay to put on a tort? Is it safe for them, I could see it come in really helpful when I take me tortoises out, whether to roam under supervision or taking them on road trips in the car, to the vet, or up to the school I take Felix to, to be taught with. I just wanted to get your opinions and should I get a few?


----------



## Chubbs the tegu (Jul 24, 2021)

Grace-Sophia said:


> Hi all,
> So I ran into somthing yesterday while scrolling through Etsy, someone is making tortoise diapers, my question is would it be okay to put on a tort? Is it safe for them, I could see it come in really helpful when I take me tortoises out, whether to roam under supervision or taking them on road trips in the car, to the vet, or up to the school I take Felix to, to be taught with. I just wanted to get your opinions and should I get a few?


Oh man ive seen it all now ??‍ Save ur money! That is the dumbest idea ever. That would just make more of a mess . Are u gonna buy diaper rash cream too? Haha


----------



## Grace-Sophia (Jul 24, 2021)

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Oh man ive seen it all now ??‍ Save ur money! That is the dumbest idea ever. That would just make more of a mess . Are u gonna buy diaper rash cream too? Haha


Hmmm, do they make some?


----------



## Grace-Sophia (Jul 24, 2021)

Grace-Sophia said:


> Hmmm, do they make some?


Hahah, BTW totally joking ?


----------



## wellington (Jul 24, 2021)

OMG, no! Do not use them. This is a tortoise that should be roaming the yard during good weather and its enclosure inside when too cold for those that live in the cold.
Give a warm long soak before you take him some place and transport him in a proper tote box. 
These are not dogs, do not treat them as one.


----------



## Chubbs the tegu (Jul 24, 2021)

wellington said:


> OMG, no! Do not use them. This is a tortoise that should be roaming the yard during good weather and its enclosure inside when too cold for those that live in the cold.
> Give a warm long soak before you take him some place and transport him in a proper tote box.
> These are not dogs, do not treat them as one.


I wouldnt put a diaper on my dog either haha


----------



## wellington (Jul 24, 2021)

Chubbs the tegu said:


> I wouldnt put a diaper on my dog either haha


I wouldn't either for pooping and peeing. However they are nice with a pad if a intact female is in heat.


----------



## Chubbs the tegu (Jul 24, 2021)

wellington said:


> I wouldn't either for pooping and peeing. However they are nice with a pad if a intact female is in heat.


Aah good idea. Lil ketchup drips around the house is not pleasant


----------



## wellington (Jul 24, 2021)

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Aah good idea. Lil ketchup drips around the house is not pleasant


Not at all!


----------



## Chubbs the tegu (Jul 24, 2021)

wellington said:


> Not at all!


Just imagine if they were like human women and had it every month and threw frying pans at u!


----------



## Grace-Sophia (Jul 24, 2021)

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Just imagine if they were like human women and had it every month and threw frying pans at u!


You know that frying pans can knock you out, I’d be careful… ever watched Tangled? ?


----------



## Chubbs the tegu (Jul 24, 2021)

Grace-Sophia said:


> You know that frying pans can knock you out, I’d be careful… ever watched Tangled? ?


I will be more careful with the timing of my jokes.. altho ive been hit on nonflow weeks haha


----------



## Yvonne G (Jul 24, 2021)

If there is ever a situation where you need to protect the surroundings from tortoise waste, you can use human preemie disposable diapers, however, having the tortoise inside a carrier or small tub works just as well.


----------



## Mrs.Jennifer (Jul 24, 2021)

Grace-Sophia said:


> Hi all,
> So I ran into somthing yesterday while scrolling through Etsy, someone is making tortoise diapers, my question is would it be okay to put on a tort? Is it safe for them, I could see it come in really helpful when I take me tortoises out, whether to roam under supervision or taking them on road trips in the car, to the vet, or up to the school I take Felix to, to be taught with. I just wanted to get your opinions and should I get a few?


I believe that when we put tortoises in situations where we believe a diaper is necessary, then we have put our needs first. If our tortoises are out “roaming,” it is natural for them to poop—and leave it behind. If we take them in a carrier to a vet or for transportation, then it is our responsibility to clean the towels afterwards. It should always be on us to make their experience as “natural” as possible. Trapping their waste against their body for our convenience does not seem ethical/necessary to me. They should not be compared to a dog in heat. Just my humble opinion…


----------



## ErinElizabeth (Jul 25, 2021)

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Just imagine if they were like human women and had it every month and threw frying pans at u!


Sexist much?


----------



## Maggie3fan (Jul 25, 2021)

Grace-Sophia said:


> You know that frying pans can knock you out, I’d be careful… ever watched Tangled? ?


I'm about gonna throw something at you and it ain't a frying pan...


----------



## Grace-Sophia (Jul 25, 2021)

maggie3fan said:


> I'm about gonna throw something at you and it ain't a frying pan...


EVERYBODY WATCH OUUUUUT! ? ?


----------



## Chubbs the tegu (Jul 25, 2021)

ErinElizabeth said:


> Sexist much?


No sense of humor much?


----------



## Warren (Jul 25, 2021)

Grace-Sophia said:


> Hmmm, do they make some?


Just curious about the determining the correct size for your Tortoise. How were they advertising size, Small, Medium, Large or Magnum. Or sold by volume of deposit., heavy days or light days. Looks more like a jock trap. You sure it wasn't advertised as a mask to keep your Tortoise safe from the virus. LOL


----------



## Maggie3fan (Jul 25, 2021)

Grace-Sophia said:


> EVERYBODY WATCH OUUUUUT! ? ?





maggie3fan said:


> I'm about gonna throw something at you and it ain't a frying pan...


OMG...lol...I been doing that lately, commenting to the wrong comment..chubbs is a mcp, only he is of a such Neanderthal mindset...he does not understand when he is insulted. He also is so freakin hedonistic he can't comprehend that some women think is is gross ly cute


----------



## Maggie3fan (Jul 25, 2021)

Mrs.Jennifer said:


> I believe that when we put tortoises in situations where we believe a diaper is necessary, then we have put our needs first. If our tortoises are out “roaming,” it is natural for them to poop—and leave it behind. If we take them in a carrier to a vet or for transportation, then it is our responsibility to clean the towels afterwards. It should always be on us to make their experience as “natural” as possible. Trapping their waste against their body for our convenience does not seem ethical/necessary to me. They should not be compared to a dog in heat. Just my humble opinion…


mine as well!!! Only you said it better...


----------



## Maggie3fan (Jul 25, 2021)

Chubbs the tegu said:


> I wouldnt put a diaper on my dog either haha


But your dog needs one


----------



## Chubbs the tegu (Jul 25, 2021)

maggie3fan said:


> But your dog needs one


I prob need one lol


----------



## Grace-Sophia (Jul 25, 2021)

Okay… so now that this table has turned, lol, I read somthing today that Hermann’s torts are endangered now? Anyone know if this is correct info?


----------



## Cathie G (Jul 25, 2021)

Yvonne G said:


> If there is ever a situation where you need to protect the surroundings from tortoise waste, you can use human preemie disposable diapers, however, having the tortoise inside a carrier or small tub works just as well.


And they make a great poo catching place when your vet scares the poo out of them. Instant poo sample.?


----------



## Maggie3fan (Jul 25, 2021)

Grace-Sophia said:


> Okay… so now that this table has turned, lol, I read somthing today that Hermann’s torts are endangered now? Anyone know if this is correct info?


Probably not as it takes a lotta government crap to be designated endangered, threatened comes first...


----------



## Grace-Sophia (Jul 25, 2021)

maggie3fan said:


> Probably not as it takes a lotta government crap to be designated endangered, threatened comes first...


Yes, I have also read that they are near threatened


----------



## Maggie3fan (Jul 25, 2021)

Grace-Sophia said:


> Yes, I have also read that they are near threatened


well now you've said you read they were endangered, AND you read they are "near threatened"? No wonder you are confused


----------



## Grace-Sophia (Jul 25, 2021)

maggie3fan said:


> well now you've said you read they were endangered, AND you read they are "near threatened"? No wonder you are confused


EXACTLY my point!


----------



## Maggie3fan (Jul 25, 2021)

Grace-Sophia said:


> EXACTLY my point!


I do not believe Hermanni are not either threatened or endangered


----------



## Cathie G (Jul 25, 2021)

The truth is there is a lot of conflicting information out there. I just looked. But when I look around and see what mankind has done to our planet I know the truth. There's too much cement and not enough trees. Probably all wild animals are at least near threatened but not enough people counted them yet to make an informed decision to put them on the list. So maybe they aren't classified as such legally yet but the government is very slow ???


----------



## Grace-Sophia (Jul 25, 2021)

Cathie G said:


> The truth is there is a lot of conflicting information out there. I just looked. But when I look around and see what mankind has done to our planet I know the truth. There's too much cement and not enough trees. Probably all wild animals are at least near threatened but not enough people counted them yet to make an informed decision to put them on the list. So maybe they aren't classified as such legally yet but the government is very slow ???


Thank you so much, for taking time out of your evening to research this, it might be the truth, but it’s a very, very sad one.


----------



## Cathie G (Jul 25, 2021)

Grace-Sophia said:


> Thank you so much, for taking time out of your evening to research this, it might be the truth, but it’s a very, very sad one.


Yes it is sad but we can do things to help even in our own yard. I see more and more wild animals each year in my yard just by doing certain things that are easy. I don't pollute it or mow too low. I don't get rid of every single weed because certain ones are really good for my tortoise and so other critters too. I should have trimmed my Crab apple tree back because it's hanging to the ground with apples ? but I want to try making some Crab apple jelly and the butterflies love the fallen fruit. So do woodpeckers. I can only do what I can do and hope it rubs off on the people around me.?


----------



## Jan A (Jul 25, 2021)

Chubbs the tegu said:


> I prob need one lol


Only during "that time of the month," dear.


----------



## Lulabee247 (Jul 26, 2021)

wellington said:


> OMG, no! Do not use them. This is a tortoise that should be roaming the yard during good weather and its enclosure inside when too cold for those that live in the cold.
> Give a warm long soak before you take him some place and transport him in a proper tote box.
> These are not dogs, do not treat them as one.


As if dogs should wear diapers ? what will they come up with next ? I think it’s it’s cruel. ?


----------



## Lulabee247 (Jul 26, 2021)

Cathie G said:


> Yes it is sad but we can do things to help even in our own yard. I see more and more wild animals each year in my yard just by doing certain things that are easy. I don't pollute it or mow too low. I don't get rid of every single weed because certain ones are really good for my tortoise and so other critters too. I should have trimmed my Crab apple tree back because it's hanging to the ground with apples ? but I want to try making some Crab apple jelly and the butterflies love the fallen fruit. So do woodpeckers. I can only do what I can do and hope it rubs off on the people around me.?


Funny but sad as I done rather well in the garden killing all the weeds off and having a nice clean lush garden, then I got a tortoise, now I’m trying to grow weeds ? As if ? ?


----------



## ErinElizabeth (Jul 26, 2021)

Chubbs the tegu said:


> No sense of humor much?


Oh, you were trying to be funny? Adding misogynistic jokes and tired feminine stereotypes to a discussion about tortoises is a sad attempt at humor and kinda makes you come off looking like a jerk. But how you want to be perceived by others is up to you.


----------



## Chubbs the tegu (Jul 26, 2021)

Sorry if i offended anyone. And jerk.. that might be the sweetest thing anyone has ever said to me! Thank u!


----------



## Grace-Sophia (Jul 26, 2021)

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Sorry if i offended anyone. And jerk.. that might be the sweetest thing anyone has ever said to me! Thank u!


You are all good, no worries at all, I understood where you were coming from


----------



## Cathie G (Jul 26, 2021)

Lulabee247 said:


> Funny but sad as I done rather well in the garden killing all the weeds off and having a nice clean lush garden, then I got a tortoise, now I’m trying to grow weeds ? As if ? ?


What's even funnier is they now sell organic dandelion in my favorite grocery store. I could make a million dollars.?


----------



## shellcior (Jul 26, 2021)

Chubbs the tegu said:


> No sense of humor much?


I thought it was funny. Seems we aren't allowed to laugh at anything or say anything anymore. Sorry, but laughing is what this country is missing. Now, back to the show...Queue frying pan!!!


----------



## Chubbs the tegu (Jul 26, 2021)

shellcior said:


> I thought it was funny. Seems we aren't allowed to laugh at anything or say anything anymore. Sorry, but laughing is what this country is missing. Now, back to the show...Queue frying pan!!!


----------



## Cathie G (Jul 26, 2021)

Chubbs the tegu said:


> View attachment 329824


Ur just nuts ?


----------



## shellcior (Jul 26, 2021)

Chubbs the tegu said:


> View attachment 329824


Omg...I love that outake from Roseanne. Perfection!!!


----------



## Lulabee247 (Jul 26, 2021)

Cathie G said:


> What's even funnier is they now sell organic dandelion in my favorite grocery store. I could make a million dollars.?


Shocking, after googling dandelion I realise we can actually eat and drink it too. I want a whole dandelion field. Il putting a net up when all the clocks come out cos that’s all you see floating in the air in the summer when kids (and adults?) blow them. All that money floating in the air….. imagine. ?


----------



## Cathie G (Jul 26, 2021)

Lulabee247 said:


> Shocking, after googling dandelion I realise we can actually eat and drink it too. I want a whole dandelion field. Il putting a net up when all the clocks come out cos that’s all you see floating in the air in the summer when kids (and adults?) blow them. All that money floating in the air….. imagine. ?


I've tried the leaves, flowers deep fried, and the herbal supplements. I just have a bit of trouble with them because they tend to dehydrate me. But they taste good.?


----------



## Warren (Jul 26, 2021)

Lulabee247 said:


> Shocking, after googling dandelion I realise we can actually eat and drink it too. I want a whole dandelion field. Il putting a net up when all the clocks come out cos that’s all you see floating in the air in the summer when kids (and adults?) blow them. All that money floating in the air….. imagine. ?


I already plant dandelion (Chicory), mustard greens and collard greens. Here are a couple of pictures. The dandelion are taking off now, the collard green and the mustard greens are getting beat down with these high temperatures.


----------



## Cathie G (Jul 26, 2021)

Cathie G said:


> I've tried the leaves, flowers deep fried, and the herbal supplements. I just have a bit of trouble with them because they tend to dehydrate me. But they taste good.?


We can also eat the little seed stems of plantain. You just have to blanch them several times to get rid of most of the tannins. They are said to taste close to broccoli.?


----------



## Cathie G (Jul 26, 2021)

shellcior said:


> I thought it was funny. Seems we aren't allowed to laugh at anything or say anything anymore. Sorry, but laughing is what this country is missing. Now, back to the show...Queue frying pan!!!


I was going to say don't get cousin it started but I can see I'm too late ?


----------



## Grace-Sophia (Jul 26, 2021)

Cathie G said:


> What's even funnier is they now sell organic dandelion in my favorite grocery store. I could make a million dollars.?


LUCKEY!!!


----------



## Jan A (Jul 26, 2021)

Cathie G said:


> I've tried the leaves, flowers deep fried, and the herbal supplements. I just have a bit of trouble with them because they tend to dehydrate me. But they taste good.?


Do you mean puking your guts out dehydrated or just a little dry mouth?


----------



## Cathie G (Jul 27, 2021)

Jan A said:


> Do you mean puking your guts out dehydrated or just a little dry mouth?


It's a little dry mouth and sluggish. But they taste really good. It might not be the same if I blanche them to get rid of some tannins first. You can't do that for the flowers before deep frying though.?


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Jul 27, 2021)

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Oh man ive seen it all now ??‍ Save ur money! That is the dumbest idea ever. That would just make more of a mess . Are u gonna buy diaper rash cream too? Haha


I got a vision of that diaper and matching booties and a hat.

Seriously though. This may be an option for some folks.
Personally, my torts aren't allowed inside the house except for their 6 month check ups.


----------



## Maro2Bear (Jul 27, 2021)

Warren said:


> I already plant dandelion (Chicory), mustard greens and collard greens. Here are a couple of pictures. The dandelion are taking off now, the collard green and the mustard greens are getting beat down with these high temperatures.


Hey Warren. I’m really impressed by your garden!


----------



## Warren (Jul 27, 2021)

Maro2Bear said:


> Hey Warren. I’m really impressed by your garden!


Thank you, it's a community garden. I'm the only one that growing weeds in my garden.


----------



## Cathie G (Jul 27, 2021)

Warren said:


> Thank you, it's a community garden. I'm the only one that growing weeds in my garden.


What you gonna do with the chicory? Louisiana coffee actually adds it to their brand of coffee. And it's good.?


----------



## Cathie G (Jul 27, 2021)

Cathie G said:


> What you gonna do with the chicory? Louisiana coffee actually adds it to their brand of coffee. And it's good.?


I just googled but didn't see that Louisiana coffee still has chicory but they used to. And so did choc full of nuts. Back in the 90's both did. It was so good. Everyone said my coffee was better than McDonald's. Maybe you want to save some for you.


----------



## Maro2Bear (Jul 27, 2021)

Warren said:


> Thank you, it's a community garden. I'm the only one that growing weeds in my garden.



aaagh, gotcha.


----------



## Cathie G (Jul 27, 2021)

Maro2Bear said:


> aaagh, gotcha.


I don't know why but your avatar is showing up different on my alerts. Sorry to interrupt but I was just wondering.?


----------



## wellington (Jul 28, 2021)

Lulabee247 said:


> As if dogs should wear diapers ? what will they come up with next ? I think it’s it’s cruel. ?


For dogs in heat it's fine. Otherwise no.


----------



## Yvonne G (Jul 28, 2021)

Cathie G said:


> I don't know why but your avatar is showing up different on my alerts. Sorry to interrupt but I was just wondering.?


I'm getting that too.


----------



## wellington (Jul 28, 2021)

ErinElizabeth said:


> Oh, you were trying to be funny? Adding misogynistic jokes and tired feminine stereotypes to a discussion about tortoises is a sad attempt at humor and kinda makes you come off looking like a jerk. But how you want to be perceived by others is up to you.


Wow really! You are new and you come in here like that? 
Pot calling the kettle black don't ya think! 
Btw, we don't allow name calling!


----------



## Cathie G (Jul 28, 2021)

Yvonne G said:


> I'm getting that too.


I thought maybe he changed it but it wasn't showing yet.


----------



## Cathie G (Jul 28, 2021)

maggie3fan said:


> OMG...lol...I been doing that lately, commenting to the wrong comment..chubbs is a mcp, only he is of a such Neanderthal mindset...he does not understand when he is insulted. He also is so freakin hedonistic he can't comprehend that some women think is is gross ly cute


What in the world is a mcp?


----------



## William Lee Kohler (Jul 29, 2021)

Cathie G said:


> What's even funnier is they now sell organic dandelion in my favorite grocery store. I could make a million dollars.?


Maybeso but your neighbors within a mile might not like you much. Not a bad idea for some spare change though.


----------



## Yvonne G (Jul 29, 2021)

This might be a good time to remind you all that you might want to keep your 'in' jokes and banter confined to the "Nuts" and "CDR" and "Chat" threads. New members aren't familiar with you and your friendly name calling and become offended by it.


----------



## Cathie G (Jul 29, 2021)

William Lee Kohler said:


> Maybeso but your neighbors within a mile might not like you much. Not a bad idea for some spare change though.


Ask me if I care. But truely all my immediate neighbors within 2 blocks and I get along. Even though we don't hang out together we kinda watch out for each other. If I show them some wildlife that needs some watching over they help.?


----------



## Cathie G (Jul 29, 2021)

Yvonne G said:


> This might be a good time to remind you all that you might want to keep your 'in' jokes and banter confined to the "Nuts" and "CDR" and "Chat" threads. New members aren't familiar with you and your friendly name calling and become offended by it.


?


----------



## William Lee Kohler (Jul 30, 2021)

And as already asked what is an mcp?


----------



## Maggie3fan (Jul 30, 2021)

William Lee Kohler said:


> And as already asked what is an mcp?


Male Chauvinist Pig. My friend Chubbs


----------



## Maggie3fan (Jul 30, 2021)

Cathie G said:


> What in the world is a mcp?


Male Chauvinist Pig


----------



## Maggie3fan (Jul 30, 2021)

Yvonne G said:


> This might be a good time to remind you all that you might want to keep your 'in' jokes and banter confined to the "Nuts" and "CDR" and "Chat" threads. New members aren't familiar with you and your friendly name calling and become offended by it.


Oh crap Y. You're not much fun.


----------



## Yvonne G (Jul 30, 2021)

maggie3fan said:


> Oh crap Y. You're not much fun.


I wear that hat proudly. . . and in keeping with that, what does all this have to do with the OP's original diaper question.

LET'S STAY ON TRACK, FOLKS!!


----------



## Cathie G (Jul 30, 2021)

maggie3fan said:


> Male Chauvinist Pig


Which one ain't? My brother Joe practically pats me on the head and calls me his daughter. I'm just trying to get him to see good old common horse sense. Or even goose sense... some kinda sense ?


----------



## S2G (Jul 30, 2021)

It fits perfectly with the mom/dad/shell baby moniker & letting them loose in your house pooping & peeing everywhere ?. By all means please put a diaper on your tortoise, but whomever please post pics when you do ?.


----------



## Chubbs the tegu (Jul 30, 2021)

Diaper and mom jeans


----------



## Warren (Jul 30, 2021)

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Diaper and mom jeans
> View attachment 330094


Love the pants, looks like the pair of jean shorts for my West Highland Terrier about twenty years ago. Was sold for dogs in heat, just put in a self adhesive mini pad in and she was good for a while.


----------



## Warren (Jul 30, 2021)

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Diaper and mom jeans
> View attachment 330094


I really love those pants, Great job for who ever made them. Now, just make a short sleeve Plad shirt and maybe a rope belt to go with them Daisy's Duke jeans. LOL


----------



## Cathie G (Jul 30, 2021)

Don't forget you'll have to have some soft toothbrushes on hand for scrubbing the baby's bottom during changes. Have a designated toothbrush holder.


----------



## Maggie3fan (Jul 31, 2021)

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Diaper and mom jeans
> View attachment 330094


So that's where my sisters shorts got off to...
@Chubbs the tegu... you and your sleazy girlfriends have the habit of hijacking the threads of others...you need to stop, that is exactly why you started your very own boring music thread The Nut House comprende?


----------

